#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Big Data Concept in 1 Minute simple Video!!

## Medusa

How many of you aware of Big Data concept?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  Do you know roughly how much of data that each of us used in a day?  :question: 

Check the video you will be surprise with the Number of average data usage of us!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





Let me know something more than this about Big data!!! Thanks in advance  :Thanks: .

----------

